# Base 2011 GTI 4 door w/DSG pricing question



## 65Strad (Jul 4, 2011)

Just picked up my 4 door base GTI w/DSG in Carbon Steel Metallic Gray. Pretty nice base model, hardly miss my totaled 2009 Jetta SE 2.5 w/tiptronic.

Went to dealship last day of the month for the 1.9% APR for 60 months. MSRP $26,620. includes monster mats and trunk liner and GTI splash guards, that's it.

Negotiated price $24,100 plus tax. Noticed light door scratches after car was detailed. Dealer gave me $200.00 towards the repair (wet sanded and body shop) and perfect now. Taking the extra $200for the "fix" and a case of beer for my body shop guy, around $23,900 plus tax.

Dealer said they didn't make money on the car and only made the deal becaus it was the end of the month. BS or did I do ok?


----------



## 65Strad (Jul 4, 2011)

Just curious if any other owners know if the deal was really ok or not?

850 miles and loving this car, DSG trans is incredible. Only thing is everyone wants to race me and I'm a 54 year old. Its nice smoking some BMW's now and then and slowing down to see the owner's surprised expressions. Middle age hasn't been this good until now. :laugh:


----------



## oadamy (Oct 18, 2003)

I think you did great. :thumbup:

I bought the exact same car yesterday, but without DSG, and paid $24,400. I got 1.9% as well.


----------



## bigbodybenz (May 29, 2006)

$2500 off sticker is well below invoice, so yeah you did more than ok. And your salesman was telling you the truth when he said they didn't make any money off your car--lost money on your individual deal actually but if it put them to their next target sales level, it is worth it to them.


----------

